# White R35 Gets Detailed!



## Alex Creasey (Jun 5, 2002)

Hi all,

Tif had got in touch with regards us giving his gorgeous white R35 a New Car Detail having taken delivery a few weeks ago. No befores but the process and a few afters :smokin:

- Car Washed with Duragloss Shampoo & Serious Performance Sheepskin Wash Mitts, wheels cleaned with Finish Kare #817 Sparkle Plenty Citrus Cleaner and then car Dried With SP Uber Premium Drying Towels.
- Clayed with my new SP Ultra Fine Detailing Clay and the rised and dried.
- Poorboys White Diamond Show Glaze applied by Dual Action Polisher (although a glaze, can also be used as a light paint cleanser when applied by machine).
- First coat of Finish Kare 1000P Hi-Temp Sealant applied to paint, wheels and shuts, left for 20 mins and then removed with my SP Uber Premium Detailing Towel.
- Tyres and arches dressed with Finish Kare #108 Top Kote Dressing and glass cleaned with Finish Kare #228 Anti-Staic Glass Cleaner.
- Second coat of FK 1000P applied and while curing, exhaust tips polished with Finish Kare #394 Metal Polish, interior hoovered, leather wiped down and engine bay wiped over.
- Sealant removed and car given a final wipe down with Finish Kare #425 QD.

The results (although the pics really don't do the stunning pearl justice)...

























































Not sure what happened here but the wheel looked quite nice and contrasty! 
























Shiny pipes!

































































Many thanks to Tif for having us over and letting us work on the car.

Thanks for looking :smokin:


----------



## ddavej (Jan 10, 2006)

That is one sexy lady :smokin:. 
dave.


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

lovely 

Out of interest, what did you reckon to the paint on this?


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

great:thumbsup:


----------



## Alex Creasey (Jun 5, 2002)

ru' said:


> lovely
> 
> Out of interest, what did you reckon to the paint on this?


Quality wise or looks wise? 
Looks... One of the best pearl whites I've ever seen.... Incredibly crisp colour and no colour tinge to it at all... Absolutely fabulous colour.
Quality... Well, although jap cars always lean towards the softer side of things, Nissan paint is actually always one of the best out there. Generally nice to work with, not so hard it takes a month of Sundays to get anywhere yet not so soft that it marks by simply looking at it.

Cheers .


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Going to need sunglasses when driving that now - because of the glare off the white bonnet 

Top job once again Alex.


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

Alex Creasey said:


> Quality wise or looks wise?
> Looks... One of the best pearl whites I've ever seen.... Incredibly crisp colour and no colour tinge to it at all... Absolutely fabulous colour.
> Quality... Well, although jap cars always lean towards the softer side of things, Nissan paint is actually always one of the best out there. Generally nice to work with, not so hard it takes a month of Sundays to get anywhere yet not so soft that it marks by simply looking at it.
> 
> Cheers .


Cheers Alex


----------



## al3xand2r (Dec 10, 2008)

that is a badass car!


----------



## peterpeter (Feb 24, 2008)

al3xand2r said:


> that is a badass car!


cheers guys

Im really pleased with the detail. The guys really know their stuff 

thanks alex and rob


tif


----------



## kennyc (Aug 25, 2005)

Good work Alex. Is that a White Black Edition? Opinions so far tif of the GTR?


----------



## r34gtradam (Apr 28, 2009)

good looking car mate


----------

